# First aid for eyes



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I was out last weekend chasing pheasants through the cattails and corn stubble, and now the skin just under my lab's eyes is chaffed, red and irritated. She's constantly scratching at them, so I'm afraid they're not going to get a chance to scab over and heal unless I put something on them. Does anybody have any suggestions for over-the-counter ointments that are safe for use around/in the eyes? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

talk to your phamacist not a bunch of dummies like us :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My father lab is the same way! They have found that putting a warm ( not hot) wash cloth over his eyes for about 2-5 minutes( slowely whipping the ooz that does come out) will releave some of the pressure. Do it a couple times a day! He has gotten so used to it that after hunting he will just sit there with the cloth on his eyes without us holding it! His eyes are fine after he stop hunting for awhile.
Do not put salin in her eyes, and don't whipe to hard. You can scratch her eyes if there are some big chunks of crap in there.


----------

